# 2011 Galaxy - What do I throw them in? The fermenter or the bin?



## Nizmoose (19/11/15)

The topic title speaks for itself, I bought some 2011 galaxy because it was $5 and I didnt notice the year on the label (good one) but I'm curious to know how rubbish they'll be. Its in its original vacuum sealed package and has been in the chest freezer since I bought it. The problem with it being galaxy is I'd never use it for bittering because its galaxy but then we seem to be guided away from using older hops late due to the loss of character. Has anyone tried using aroma hops this old? I'm tempted to throw them all as a dry hop into something?


----------



## technobabble66 (19/11/15)

Fwiw, some of my US hops are from the 2012 crop; vac-sealed and frozen the whole time since I received them. They still seem perfectly fine to me. 

I'd be surprised if yours are bad. They may not be as good as the 2015 crop, but they should pack a decent punch if they've been looked after, which it sounds like they have. Hops away!!


----------



## Yob (20/11/15)

Open them, smell them. If they display the classic aroma, they're good (likely) if they smell cheesy or suspect, bin em


----------



## technobabble66 (20/11/15)

Yeah. Sorry - with what I said, I'd do ^^ first


----------



## earle (20/11/15)

I recently dry hopped with some Stella (what Ella was originally called before they had to change the name), probably a similar age to your Galaxy, turned out great. As Yob says, give them the smell test.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (20/11/15)

I didn't think there was anything bad about galaxy as bittering hops but you should calculate the age degradation of any particular hop. Beersmith is handy for that. Some hops have poor storage. I used a load of Summer hops as dry hop that were only 2014. It just added grassy straw flavour unfortunately.


----------



## Yob (20/11/15)

I don't exactly believe that beersmith calculation, it's has to be based on some assumptions that may not apply.

Example, if its based on degradation at 4'c and you've had them at -20 or the othet way round? You should have variables for that calculation, degradation is not linear at all temps


----------



## Nizmoose (20/11/15)

Thanks for the responses guys I'll give them a good smell to see if they're likely to be okay, in regards to bittering it's not the degradation I'm concerned about its the reported harsh bitterness galaxy can give past the 15 minute mark of which I have experienced once with just a 20 minute addition, not a very clean bitterness and for this reason I only use galaxy late or dry hopped


----------



## Danscraftbeer (20/11/15)

Fair enough on the Beersmith calculations too, I consider the variables. I freeze my hops but I've never bought hops that are frozen so its always calculated on the 4c vacuumed seel option. The other big variable is that you don't get the month harvest date with hop pellets. In Oz I calculate it as March -2014 etc. Too hard trying to find out harvest month of hops everywhere else in the world.. Why don't they put the month in the package date? How do you work out that 12 month variable? :huh:

I like galaxy as an all purpose in one of my favourite always a winner is galaxy ale. an English style IPA with all Galaxy at 60min, 20min and flame out. ~ 50 IBU, and dry hop/optional. Others who tried it thought it had a little too much bite though. Maybe that's why I haven't gone too high on the IBU. You don't need too.


----------



## Yob (20/11/15)

Why March? If it's an average, you could also use September or October for Northern hemisphere. 

I give you the tip, they don't send them over here in refrigerated containers either, that said, I've used Hops from my freezer years old and not adjusted, I mean we don't have a way to determine iso alpha acid anyway except for taste and perceptions. 

The software we use is really just a calibration tool, the numbers mean little by themselves without our 'perception' of what a 50IBU beer should taste like, particularly if we do hop stands, cube hopping etc.


----------



## Cannibal Smurf (20/11/15)

Yob said:


> Open them, smell them. If they display the classic aroma, they're good (likely) if they smell cheesy or suspect, bin em


...or give them to a friend who brews sour/lactic beers and ages hops prior to use.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (20/11/15)

So for all those old hops? I really don't want to throw them away either. But instead make some freaky sour beer sometime. Bottle it for years.
I might do that this end of year break but its hard to know if its worth all the effort of brewing those stinky old socks etc. Is it really worth it? I'll lean to fresh hops anytime for any kind of beer. So, I have a few handfuls of old hops free to a good home if anyone is seeking them.


----------



## Yob (20/11/15)

If they're aroma type varieties and smell good still, go late hard with them and use for dry Hops, use fresh Hops for bittering and flavour


----------



## Nizmoose (20/11/15)

On the hop alpha calculation, before I worry about calculating minor changes in AA I remember that humans can only differentiate about 7 IBU's which for the most part is bigger than the change given by degradation rendering the difference in the finished beer undetectable


----------



## Danscraftbeer (20/11/15)

unless you want to calibrate the average variation of said hops versus age and handling of your own and previous before you obtained them all taken into account can be a very wide variation of calculations.


----------

